# N64 Red Screen



## dj505 (Apr 26, 2015)

I was playing Kirby on my n64 one day when the screen turned black red and a short, odd noise played. So I turned it off and back on again and the screen just stayed completely black. Can't remember i the power light turned on or not; i thought it might be a fuse inside the console. But the N64 didn't have a fuse, like lots of consoles did. Any time I turn it on the screen remains black and there's no sound, even when the game is in. I have the expansion pack plugged in (the thing you put in that slot on the console itself) and a rumble pack plugges into P1. I've never done any cartridge tilting with this unit, though I wanted to. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## dj505 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm starting to think it's an issue with the AV cable. Could that be it?


----------



## Drud1995 (Apr 29, 2015)

Try cleaning the contacts on your cartridge first with Q tips and alcohol. If that doesn't fix it, buy some new AV cables like dj505 mentioned!


----------



## migles (Apr 29, 2015)

Drud1995 said:


> Try cleaning the contacts on your cartridge first with Q tips and alcohol. If that doesn't fix it, buy some new AV cables like dj505 mentioned!


 
better with acetone (with no perfume or coloring)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2015)

It could also be the console itself.
RIP dj505's N64.
But anyways, yeah, clean off the cartridge contacts, and if that doesn't work, try a new AV cable.


----------



## dj505 (Apr 29, 2015)

It's not the cartridge, guys. It does the same thing no matter what game I use. Where can I get a new cable?


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (Apr 29, 2015)

dj505 said:


> It's not the cartridge, guys. It does the same thing no matter what game I use. Where can I get a new cable?


I got mine for 15 from my local store but a GameCube cable from amazon will be enough. I'm looking to get a s-video cable myself.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know if this is of any help but my N64, which is old as all hell (we got it at launch I think), results in a black screen almost every time I try to switch it on. Always convinces me that nah, it's broken for SURE this time 

What usually does the trick for me is blowing the cartridge + slot and just re-instering it loads of times until it works. Have you tried that?


----------



## dj505 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> I don't know if this is of any help but my N64, which is old as all hell (we got it at launch I think), results in a black screen almost every time I try to switch it on. Always convinces me that nah, it's broken for SURE this time
> 
> What usually does the trick for me is blowing the cartridge + slot and just re-instering it loads of times until it works. Have you tried that?



No, I haven't. That may work actually. I'll test it when I have time next week. Thanks!


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

Well the Gamecube cable does fit and does function (I had one from my actual Gammecube), still nothing happens on screen. So not an issue with the AV cable. Re-seating the game also didn't do anything, though it was definitely a good suggestion. There are no metal contacts missing from the cartridge slot, and cleaning it did nothing. I was going to take it apart, but I don't have the right screwdriver. Is it some form of gamebit that I'd need to order online?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2015)

dj505 said:


> Well the Gamecube cable does fit and does function (I had one from my actual Gammecube), still nothing happens on screen. So not an issue with the AV cable. Re-seating the game also didn't do anything, though it was definitely a good suggestion. There are no metal contacts missing from the cartridge slot, and cleaning it did nothing. I was going to take it apart, but I don't have the right screwdriver. Is it some form of gamebit that I'd need to order online?


 
Nintendo Security Bit Screwdriver


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Nintendo Security Bit Screwdriver


 


Thanks! I also found some tutorials on how to make one with a flathead screwdriver


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 3, 2015)

Have you tried resitting the expansion pack?


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Have you tried resitting the expansion pack?




Yeah... I took it out and put it back in a few times.


----------



## Sheimi (May 3, 2015)

Make sure the RAM expansion pak is in all the way. Try without Rumble Pak. Make sure the cartridge is cleaned (even though you did).

Edit: Ignore above as it was mentioned in other posts. My N64 is kinda the same way with games. Some games will work first try. Other games will take a bit after me blowing the cartridge.


----------



## Wellington2k (May 3, 2015)

Red screen when booting a Nintendo 64 game?
Completely normal, at least for me. Just clean the contacts of the cartridge *and* the connector in the console itself.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2015)

Wellington2k said:


> Red screen when booting a Nintendo 64 game?
> Completely normal, at least for me. Just clean the contacts of the cartridge *and* the connector in the console itself.


 
I know that you can do that with a credit card covered in cloth with a SNES or SFC, but I don't think I've heard anything about cleaning the N64's cartridge slot.


----------



## Wellington2k (May 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I know that you can do that with a credit card covered in cloth with a SNES or SFC, but I don't think I've heard anything about cleaning the N64's cartridge slot.


I just clean the connector inside the N64 with canned air and some alcohol.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> I don't know if this is of any help but my N64, which is old as all hell (we got it at launch I think), results in a black screen almost every time I try to switch it on. Always convinces me that nah, it's broken for SURE this time
> 
> What usually does the trick for me is blowing the cartridge + slot and just re-instering it loads of times until it works. Have you tried that?


 
Just so you know, it's not actually the blowing into the cartridge that's fixing it, it's the taking out and reinserting of the cartridge that's doing it. The inputs of all of Nintendo's old cartridge-based systems used a method of gold-plated pins on the cartridge side and spring-loaded grabby bits (for lack of a better term) on the console side. Over time, the springs tend to wear out and lose their potential to get a secure connection to the cartridge, but if you kind of wiggle the cartridge around there's a chance that all the pins will line up/one of the springs will get jiggled loose and spring back again. Blowing into the cartridge is actually one of the worst things you can do because it promotes mold and mildew growth on the cartridge, which can actually interrupt the connection in the long run on top of deteriorating the contacts


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2015)

I had a Super Metroid cart that used to do this after playing for hours then all the save data was erased like some kind of creepy pasta. If I recall the cartridge was unusually hot as well.

Regarding cleaning the cartridge port, an officially licensed N64 cleaning kit exists, I bought one new for $20 3 years ago.


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

Wellington2k said:


> Red screen when booting a Nintendo 64 game?
> Completely normal, at least for me. Just clean the contacts of the cartridge *and* the connector in the console itself.


 


The screen went red in the middle of me playing the game, but after resetting and turning it off and on again the screen remained black, not red. I did end up using a thin piece of cardboard from a cereal box with tape on the end (sticky side facing out) to clean the connector inside the n64, but nothing happened. A fair-sized piece of paper was stuck inside, but nothing happened even after I got it out.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 3, 2015)

has anything moved since when you played the game?
red screen usually means short circuit on consoles.
is there any chance you used something to clean or drop water?


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> has anything moved since when you played the game?
> red screen usually means short circuit on consoles.
> is there any chance you used something to clean or drop water?


 



I don't believe so... I don't have a gamebit to take it apart (planning on making one myself with a dremel and a flathead screwdriver) to check. Would re-soldering a few connections until I fixed it help? How would I fix a short-circuit other than the obvious? If it did short-circuit then it would smell like burnt electronics (a very particular smell) but last I checked it seems fine.

EDIT: I didn't drop water or anything on it... I don't take risks with liquid around any electronics. Would air freshener or any air-borne cleaner short circuit it?


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 3, 2015)

no if there's a small short circuit, you just see a burned pattern inside. it depends where a short circuit is on the board, if it's around the graphics ic, you will most likely not see a thing from outside. though i never heard of such a defect with an n64, the discription is about the same as with my snes.
then again first things first, clean all contacts with alcohol it's the best cleaner for electronics by far (92% is enough)
have you tried another cable to your tv? this is cheap to buy (it's the same one as the snes had and gc as for european n64's)
next try if the powersupply is still giving the right voltage.
if those are not your problem, only the you should check the inside.


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

I used the AV cables from my Gamecube (they do work with my gamecube and are N64-compatible) but those did nothing. I haven't done anything with the power supply, and I don't have a multimeter to check anything with. My N64 is NTSC, along with the TV (it worked previously on the same TV).


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 3, 2015)

ellectronics never will live forever, each time a circuit shuts and torn on again it get's a little more damaged, but since it's wierd to hear from nintendo these things, they're sollid normally, but again you don't need to do anything wrong and still it burns inside. have you got anything useing the same voltage and max. the same amps? since this should work to check the power supply. i have pal around here, but that shouldn't matter, i don't think your tv is dammaged since i don't see how this could be in this way, but you could try using your gc on it.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 3, 2015)

do you have a repair cafe in your neighborhood?


----------



## dj505 (May 3, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> do you have a repair cafe in your neighborhood?


 



I don't believe so. The only thing I can think of is maybe there's a fuse blolwn in the console... But I don't even know it there's a fuse inside.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 3, 2015)

i don't think there's a fuse but it's more likely in the power supply. then again, a fuse won't make your screen turn red, it'll blank or turn black but not red.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> i think there's a fuse but it's more likely in the power supply. then again, a fuse won't make your screen turn red, it'll blank or turn black but not red.


 
More likely just not turn on if it's in the power supply


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 3, 2015)

i don't remember anything but your tv telling you the n64 works, so the only way to see is a black screen as far as i know. that means it's not turned on at all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> i don't remember anything but your tv telling you the n64 works, so the only way to see is a black screen as far as i know. that means it's not turned on at all.


 
I guess that would depend on the type of TV, then, as newer TVs would produce a "No Signal" error if the console wasn't powered up  But yeah, I suppose you would get either a black or blue screen with most CRTs. N64s have a power LED to tell you if the console is on, right? Is that turning on for you? (dj505)


----------



## dj505 (May 4, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> i don't remember anything but your tv telling you the n64 works, so the only way to see is a black screen as far as i know. that means it's not turned on at all.




The red light turns on and there's an extremely small 'pop' of the speakers turning on when I slide the power switch.


----------



## dj505 (May 4, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I guess that would depend on the type of TV, then, as newer TVs would produce a "No Signal" error if the console wasn't powered up  But yeah, I suppose you would get either a black or blue screen with most CRTs. N64s have a power LED to tell you if the console is on, right? Is that turning on for you? (dj505)




Yeah, the red light does turn on. After a moment (about a minute) it displays the message "No Signal" on the TV.


----------



## dj505 (May 4, 2015)

Switched the ram expansion pack to a jumper pay and it works for most games that don't need the expansion pack! It's in black and white though. I'm on an LG smart TV. On my other TV I changed AV mode from colorstream to video but I don't know what to do on this TV.

Edit: it's in colour now!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 4, 2015)

dj505 said:


> Switched the ram expansion pack to a jumper pay and it works for most games that don't need the expansion pack! It's in black and white though. I'm on an LG smart TV. On my other TV I changed AV mode from colorstream to video but I don't know what to do on this TV.
> 
> Edit: it's in colour now!


 
Interesting! So it may just be a faulty expansion pack?


----------



## dj505 (May 4, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Interesting! So it may just be a faulty expansion pack?




Likely is. I could probably get one cheap on the internet or at a used game store.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 4, 2015)

dj505 said:


> Likely is. I could probably get one cheap on the internet or at a used game store.


Oh, yep, it definitely is. I just looked up the symptoms of a faulty Expansion Pak and what I came up with was either "nothing- black screen," or "seizure-inducing red lines." So yeah, that's that. You could probably pick up a cheap one on Amazon or eBay


----------



## dj505 (May 5, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, yep, it definitely is. I just looked up the symptoms of a faulty Expansion Pak and what I came up with was either "nothing- black screen," or "seizure-inducing red lines." So yeah, that's that. You could probably pick up a cheap one on Amazon or eBay


 


Alright! Thanks!

EDIT: They're $30 on Amazon and an average of $28 on eBay. Holy crap.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2015)

dj505 said:


> Alright! Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: They're $30 on Amazon and an average of $28 on eBay. Holy crap.


 
I hope you're not talking in USD, because then they're worth more,,,
_rip dj505,,,,_


----------



## dj505 (May 5, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I hope you're not talking in USD, because then they're worth more,,,
> _rip dj505,,,,_


 


Well, I was looking on amazon.ca and ebay.ca, so they're not a ton of money.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2015)

dj505 said:


> Well, I was looking on amazon.ca and ebay.ca, so they're not a ton of money.


 
Ah, alright.
I have a bad habit of looking at US prices, so things always appear as less than they actually are. :^(


----------



## dj505 (May 5, 2015)

So, quick recap of the problem:

1. N64 suddenly displayed a red screen when I was playing a game.
2. I reset the console and the screen remianed black with a "no signal" message
3. I created a forum post
4. I tried each and every suggestion you guys posted
5. I took out the expansion pak because someone suggested it might be the culprit
6. I put in the Jumper Pak
7. The screen turned on and displayed the message "This game will not play without an expansion pak installed" (I tried to play Majora's Mask)
8. I tried a different game and it worked 
So in the end I narowed it down to a:




TotalInsanity4 said:


> faulty Expansion Pak


 
Thanks for all the awesome help and suggestions! I'd never have figured it out if it weren't for the people on this forum!


----------



## dj505 (May 5, 2015)

Yeah... The USD price converted to Canadian is, for lack of a better word, outrageous! I ordered parts to make a 3D printed Gameboy and they should've been $150... They were at least 3 times that.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 5, 2015)

Cheers  glad you got it going.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2015)

dj505 said:


> Yeah... The USD price converted to Canadian is, for lack of a better word, outrageous! I ordered parts to make a 3D printed Gameboy and they should've been $150... They were at least 3 times that.


A few years ago the Canadian dollar was worth slightly more.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 5, 2015)

Oh, wow, that's quite a lot  I would have expected to have Chinese clones or something like that that would reduce prices, but I guess not


----------

